# Wasatch Wigeons Association Banquet



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Come to our 2015 fundraising banquet to learn about the Wasatch Wigeon Association and help us raise money for habitat projects in Northern Utah. Every cent raised stays in Utah!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

August 15th, opening day of Archery season!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Good on you guys! you have my support. 

What projects do you guys have chalked up? or does that depend on how much $$ you bring in? 

Very glad to see more local guys doing local projects. :mrgreen:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree...it is great to see a group working on local stuff! Thanks for what you do, I know it is hard to spend your limited time on conservation issues when most folks also have a life (work. family, etc) to take care of too.
R


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

ram2h2o said:


> August 15th, opening day of Archery season!


I was out voted on the date! This will be the first year in 25 that I won't be chasing elk with a bow on the opener.

For next year we have promised the DWR a certain amount of goose nest boxes that we need to install as well as hopefully more duck nests and more wood duck houses. We also have lists of projects that need to be done that is LONG! We will be busy and we like to have as many volunteers as possible for these projects so we appreciate all the help we can get. It definitely is time consuming.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Top notch group doing GOOD things for all the waterfowlers in the state! Hats off fellas.
Josh


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

We are going to be grilling hot dogs and hamburgers at the Riverdale Sportsmans Warehouse on Saturday. Come check us out and grab some lunch!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I stopped by the booth in Riverdale...great job guys!
R


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Can't find a S&W m&p performance custom pistol because nobody can keep them in stock?
We will have 2 at the banquet!!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you have an online way to purchase tickets/donate? If you did I'm sure that would help you in the future get more funds for projects.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Do you have an online way to purchase tickets/donate? If you did I'm sure that would help you in the future get more funds for projects.


Our website is almost finished but not quite there yet.

Big thanks to Camp Chef for your sponsorship and donation of a new 3 burner stove!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Tonight's the night!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

How did it go?


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Different, A nice change,
FOOD WAS AWESOME 
SEE YOU NEXT YEAR OR SOONER FOR SURE


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I give it a big thumbs up. These guys really are making a difference locally, which, in my mind, is well worth my support and $$.
R


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

A Big Thank You! To all who came out. I think it went pretty well for our first banquet on our own. We hope to keep doing good work for the waterfowl in Northern Utah. We have big plans and many hands make light work so we hope to have lots of volunteers come out to our projects.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

izzydog said:


> A Big Thank You! To all who came out. I think it went pretty well for our first banquet on our own. We hope to keep doing good work for the waterfowl in Northern Utah. We have big plans and many hands make light work so we hope to have lots of volunteers come out to our projects.


Glad it was a success, I'm sure it would have done even better if the first taste of hunting didn't open the same day. Keep up the good work.


----------

